# Software zum Erstellen von 3D-Gesichtern



## Kuehlschrank (27. März 2005)

Kennt ihr zufällig eine Software, bei der man sein Bild einfügt und dann aus diesem ein 3D-Gesicht erstellt wird? Da ich diese erstmal nur kurz brauche, wäre mir am liebsten eine kostenlose Software, z.B eine Demoversion eines Programmes, mit möglichst wenigen Einschränkungen.


----------



## Atrox (27. März 2005)

versuchs mal mit milkshape3D
http://www.swissquake.ch/chumbalum-soft/


----------



## Kuehlschrank (27. März 2005)

Atrox am 27.03.2005 19:43 schrieb:
			
		

> versuchs mal mit milkshape3D
> http://www.swissquake.ch/chumbalum-soft/



scheint aber ziemlich kompliziert zu sein. kennst du dich damit aus? Kennst du vielleicht ein einsteigerfreundlicheres Programm?


----------



## Joe_2000 (27. März 2005)

Ähm...wie genau meinst du das? Einfach nen 3D-Gesicht erstellen? Dafür brauchst du ein normales Render-Programm wie Cinema4D oder 3dsMax. Diese sind in aller Regel aber nie wirklich einfach zu bedienen, vorallem nicht so auf die Schnelle - Einarbeitungszeit ist gefragt.

Vielleicht beschreibst du deinen Wunsch mal ein bishcen genauer...   

Joe


----------



## Kuehlschrank (27. März 2005)

Joe_2000 am 27.03.2005 20:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Ähm...wie genau meinst du das? Einfach nen 3D-Gesicht erstellen? Dafür brauchst du ein normales Render-Programm wie Cinema4D oder 3dsMax. Diese sind in aller Regel aber nie wirklich einfach zu bedienen, vorallem nicht so auf die Schnelle - Einarbeitungszeit ist gefragt.
> 
> Vielleicht beschreibst du deinen Wunsch mal ein bishcen genauer...
> 
> Joe




Naja ich füge ein Bild ein und passe dieses auf ein vorgefertigten 3d kopfan. Denn bei milkshape muss man erst den kopf selber erstellen. Liest jemand von euch pc powerplay? Bei der Vorstellung der Redakteure sieht man solche 3d köpfe. solche würde ich gerne hinbekommen.


----------

